# Attempted Coup in Zimbabwe?



## racing_kitty (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve only seen this one article, but that might appear to be the case. Apparently, succession by marriage is frowned upon. 



> Heavily armed soldiers and military vehicles are steaming towards the capital of Harare just 24 hours after the head of the army warned he was prepared to "step in" to overthrow Mugabe.
> 
> Mugabe's sacking of his main oppinent for power, Emerson Mnangagwa, 75, has led to soaring tensions between his ruling regime and the armed forces in recent weeks.
> 
> Zimbabwe's army chief Gen Constantino Chiwenga has accused Mugabe, who has ruled Zimbabwe for 37 years, of purging his vice president in his own interests.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 14, 2017)

What? You mean the people that control your military who helped you start a revolution and get you into power don't like it when you try and remove them from their respective positions and are willing to perform a coup!? Never would have guessed.

However it will be interesting to see how this plays out, just recently its been blowing up, there hasn't been any violence yet so time will tell if this is a show of force or if it's going to materialize into something more.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 15, 2017)

Bloodless coup apparently with Mugabe under "house arrest." The rumor was he was planning to name his wife as his successor...she's been known for her lavish shopping trips.

I think a bullet in the back of the head would be a nice retirement gift for the old bastard considering his track record...what is it, 20,000 people dead who supported his rivals?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 15, 2017)

.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 16, 2017)

Good article in today's _Telegraph_

_Zimbabwe's Robert Mugabe and wife Grace 'insisting he finishes his term', as priest steps in to mediate_



Where's Ian Smith when we need him?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2017)

So he's stood down now. Hopefully the old cunt carks it soon enough. Though the replacement will probably be equally as bad.


----------



## CQB (Nov 21, 2017)

That seems to be the current thinking.


----------

